# Deposit 3cent



## J.R. Collector (Mar 19, 2021)

Creamer i assume.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 19, 2021)

Not used to the base embossed deposit. Nice half pint.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

